# Reservoir



## Chimper (Dec 20, 2013)

Visited here recently with another member. This was my first ever visit to an underground location and what an impressive location it was. After stumbling around in the dark we finally came across the entrance point.

Climbing down the ladder we were greeted with an impressive sight, 100's and 100's of metres of perfectly formed arches as far as the eye could see. Been my first visit to the underworld I was expecting rats, junk and god knows what else - how wrong I was. If it wasn't for the few empty beer cans and some T lights dotted around the place we could have been the first people down here in a 100 years.

What actually impressed more than anything was the quality of the build. The arches were perfect and from whatever angle you looked they were in perfect line. An impressive build by anyone's standards.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2013)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Newage (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow that's fantastic, looks like I'm adding this to my New Years visit list.

Cheers
Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 20, 2013)

Amazing brickwork & incredible images.


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 20, 2013)

This has been kept out of the public view everywhere else


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 20, 2013)

mmm not sure what to make of this! Its been off the map and not named to try protect it . great images of it tho. maybe at least call it something else and get rid of the last pik at least.


----------



## Chimper (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry, Didn't release it was off the map. Removed last pic and history


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh wow...I hope you removed before the spraycan massive saw...these photographs are amazing, what a wonderful place  sometimes secrets are best....


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for removing the name..... It really is worth protecting.....


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 21, 2013)

Good photos 
Like others have said, it may be best to keep this off the radar if we can
its a unique place


----------



## AgentTintin (Dec 21, 2013)

Amazing photos. I kept having to remind myself that the 3rd last picture was not a painting!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 21, 2013)

Amazing photos, what a space!


----------



## barogerl (Dec 21, 2013)

*amazing*

What an amazing discovery, magnicient pictures they look just as if they were a painting or a vision in a mirror.
Barogerl


----------



## chubs (Dec 22, 2013)

looks like a labyrinth! its brilliant!


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 22, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> This has been kept out of the public view everywhere else



Agreed...it shouldn't be posted at all if you ask me...none of it.


----------



## Infraredd (Dec 23, 2013)

Really impressive set of pictures. There is something really timeless about Victorian brickwork and arches that concrete can never replace.


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, really amazing. Disappointed I didn't catch the location details, but hopefully I can learn of it elsewhere


----------



## darbians (Dec 27, 2013)

I van guess the photo that was removed. Really was a bit foolish! Nice shots though. Loved it down here.


----------



## ojay (Dec 30, 2013)

I remember first setting foot in here earlier this year, I switched my torch on and nearly jizzed!

Some decent pics you have here, but I think a little consideration should sometimes be given to what's posted up in the public domain

Luckily this place has evaded being closed off (for now) but many other places are often quickly sealed after 'johnny be bad' is quick to spunk stuff all over facebook etc to impress his mates

^ It's that kind of attitude that sometimes kills this hobby, (Don't even get me started on people whoring stuff out to the daily fail etc)

Thing is we are not the URB0x Police lol, but things are certainly getting a lot more awkward because of a few selfish c***s spoiling it for other people!

Feel free to delete this as you will, I would have posted it in NP if you had such a place

(Also in this thread I do notice much of the site info has been withheld, but still..)

Peace


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 30, 2013)

I think with no information to lead where this place is in this thread, is not going to do it no harm, Ojay.
I totally get where your coming from, the likes of you, me and other level headed folk who knows the location of this place are not going to be silly enough to spill the beans.
As it is, it's harmless, anymore info to this thread will be questionable. As a photographer, I enjoy the photos.
But of course, that's my opinion.

Happy exploring!


----------



## ojay (Dec 30, 2013)

^ good to hear from someone who speaks some sense for a change


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 30, 2013)

ojay said:


> Some decent pics you have here, but I think a little consideration should sometimes be given to what's posted up in the public domain



I agree totally with what you are saying and have the utmost respect for your work but it was 'out there' for a short time earlier in the year but was sensibly taken down quickly.


----------



## ojay (Dec 31, 2013)

As a forum Administrator you will always be stuck somewhere between a rock and a hard place with this sort of shit.. but usually common sense prevails 

Sure the community as a whole is somewhat divided, but it would be nice if sometimes people would take a more thought out and sensible approach to what they post and where

I've met 100's of decent people over the years, and at the end of the day, unless you're a complete truncheon or a metal thief then I'm pretty sure the majority of folk just wanna enjoy dicking about and taking pics and be able to enjoy sites without them being boxed off by pesky site owners/Secca or whatever


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice set of photos but the stick you get just isnt worth it ive been bitched out had arguements and about 10 people asking for its location since my visit sunday


----------



## nutnut (Jan 9, 2014)

Magnificent!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice photos indeed. Such a nice place


----------



## shane.c (Mar 4, 2014)

Brill photos,


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is very beautiful, spectacular. Fantastic shots.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh breathtaking! The accoustics in there must have been amazing. I wonder if audio files can be uploaded/appended? Whatever, a stunning set. Thank you


----------

